# Arrow diameter for FITA Indoor



## zozoka (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello

Want to buy some Easton X7 arrows for FITA Indoor.
It is permitted the 24XX , or need a smaller diameter (23XX or 22XX)


Thanks
Zoli


----------



## menaztricks (Apr 2, 2006)

I was told 2314 is the largest allowed.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Every 23xx Easton X7 is legal...


----------



## BILL B (Jun 21, 2003)

That is not correct. The largest 23XX size that meets the FITA maximum allowed diameter of 9.3 cm is the 2315 shaft.

You might search the threads since this topic was covered extensively recently.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Bill is correct.

2312, 2314, and 2315 are all legal. 2317 is NOT legal.


----------



## zozoka (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## BILL B (Jun 21, 2003)

I made a posting error. the max size is 9.3mm not cm.

Sorry


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

BILL B said:


> I made a posting error. the max size is 9.3mm not cm.
> 
> Sorry



Too bad right, if you can hit the target that would sure be a line cutter.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Gents - 

Perhaps someone could clear this up for me. We were always taught the the first two numbers in an aluminum arrow's designation were it's OD in 64ths of an inch. If that were the case, than a 2312, 2314 and 2315 should have the same OD as a 2317. Clearly it doesn't. Anybody know where Easton measures the arrow diameter from?

Tks,

Viper1 out.


----------



## lykos (Jun 3, 2005)

Viper,

You are correct in stating Eastons definition of size specification, but according to FITA the Easton arrow specifications are not precise enough. Basically when they break out the calipers, the 2315 is within spec but the 2317 is slightly over 9.3mm.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Viper1 said:


> Gents -
> 
> Perhaps someone could clear this up for me. We were always taught the the first two numbers in an aluminum arrow's designation were it's OD in 64ths of an inch. If that were the case, than a 2312, 2314 and 2315 should have the same OD as a 2317. Clearly it doesn't. Anybody know where Easton measures the arrow diameter from?
> 
> ...


The 23/64ths size designation is a nominal size, not an exact measurment.


----------



## Radman (Sep 19, 2003)

As others have stated this has been covered many times. Perhaps it is time for a sticky. Here are the FITA (NAA) rules.
Indoor FITA rule book 3 section 8.3.1.7
Field FITA rule book 4 section 9.3.7.1
Outdoor FITA rule book 2 section 7.3.3.7
ALL OF THOSE SAY THAT THE MAXIMUM DIAMETER OF THE ARROW CANNOT EXCEED 9.3mm. Due to manufacturing runout any shaft larger than a 2315 will exceed that diameter. A 2317, 2319, 24xx anything, 25xx anything, and a 26xx anything are ILLEGAL. If you are using the fatboy carbon type arrow measure it before you get to a tournament and find out you are illegal. The judges do have guages and use them.


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

*Puzzling?*

No disrespect, but why do we discuss (and debate) this same issue every month? It seems pretty cut and dried.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Well, it's cleared out now. I had the specs infront of me that said the 2317 were .359'', but they're obviously not...


----------

